# bloods all over the place



## Smit (Oct 16, 2011)

I'm 10weeks now and after having pretty good control its gone to pot. Still very ill with chest infection. I just can seem to keep my bloods in the levels they are asking. 2 hours after dinner, which was soup and bread I wad 8.4, hospital says this is too high. So I correct and end up hypo. Anyone else struggling? X


----------



## FM001 (Oct 16, 2011)

Depending on what insulin you use but at 2 hours after eating your insulin could still be working on bringing down your bg, novorapid for example is still active 4-5 hours after injecting, by including a correction dose it would only serve to make you hypo if you get my meaning.


----------



## Smit (Oct 16, 2011)

Thanks for your reply. I'm on novo rapid. I was happy with 8.4 but pregnancy consultant says its too high. If I get it any lower I hypo.


----------



## FM001 (Oct 16, 2011)

Smit said:


> Thanks for your reply. I'm on novo rapid. I was happy with 8.4 but pregnancy consultant says its too high. If I get it any lower I hypo.



Not a lady as you can tell with a name like Toby, but as you are pregnant I can see why the consultant would want you to get your levels lower after 2 hours, will your dsn not give you some advise on achieving lower levels?


----------



## MrsCLH (Oct 16, 2011)

Hi smit, hospital recommended under 7.8 one hour after eating when I was pregnant. The only way I could get it that low within an hour and avoid a hypo later was to have a snack an hour or two after my meal. Id see what it was after the hour and if it was under 7 I usually needed a snack to stop the hypo later. So try upping your insulin to get it down from 8.4 and try snacking in between meals to stop the hypos. Hope that helps xx


----------



## Smit (Oct 16, 2011)

Yeah I think I'll give her a call tmw as getting myself in a right pickle about thing. As you see from my other post I'm also worried about carbs. Why are things not simple? X


----------



## Smit (Oct 16, 2011)

Thanks Mrsclh, do u mind if I asked what you snacked on? I'm so worried im letting things go too high. Feel as if I'm taking shed loads of insulin and I'm only ten weeks. The consulyant says my insulin requirements should be dropping early pregnancy but they are just going up and up and away. X


----------



## CATMAC (Oct 16, 2011)

Hi Smit, 
I am now 9 weeks 3days and struggling to keep good control but i am struggling due to sickness  and this resulting in more Hypos for me.  Not sleeping good as wake up during the night with sickness.  Been off work for a week and going to see doc tomorrow for tablets for sickness and a line for my work. There is just so much going on and trying to keep on top of everything is not easy.  Hope you get good advice from your dsn tomorrow.  take care x


----------



## Babysaurus (Oct 17, 2011)

Hi Smit, I am just over five weeks and my insulin levels are also going through the roof. (I was concerned at first as I thought they were meant to go down but have been reassured by people here that anything seems to go!) I agree that extra insulin but then a small snack may take the edge of the hypo. 

Personally, I'd have something very small like half a Granola bar or a small glass of milk and then see what my levels were in half an hour or so, but you know how your body reacts to carbs etc so you may need more / less.

It is very frustrating isn't it?! I normally have great control but I am currently having to do loads of tests as my levels are shooting up, sometimes after next to nothing too! Apparently having high blood sugar for a while is most damaging so if you can get it down reasonably quickly and easily hopefully it'll be okay (I have had varying degrees of success with this.)

Good luck and keep us posted (I may be asking the same questions myself soon...!) 

x


----------



## Smit (Oct 17, 2011)

Thanks babysaurus, glad to hear I'm not the only one. My consultant got me really worried saying i was very different. 
Well last night was awful. I was sitting at 11 all night. So I corrected and then a few hours later went to bed. Woke up at 12.30 feeling very hot, sweaty and shaky, lovely I know. Tested my blood and got a record low 1.4, managed to get it up to 6 and went back to sleep. Was 13 this morning and been stuck at 11 all day again. Doing lots of correcting again today. Xx


----------



## Monkey (Oct 17, 2011)

Smit, I remember the unpredictability of early pregnancy so well.

As MrsCLH said, the guidelines I've just seen for pre-conception and pregnancy say 7.8 1hr post meal, 7.1 2hrs post. I don't personally think 8.4 is too bad - but what is the one hour post-meal reading like? That's be the decider for me on whether to try more insulin and a snack.

Hope that makes vague sense...


----------



## Babysaurus (Oct 17, 2011)

Smit, while your consultant may mean well I am sure you and I can't be the only one's whose bodies arew reacting in this way! Not a good thing to tell a patient in my opinion. Hmmm. 

I have also had high-ish readings, say 13mmol, and have had extra insulin, eg four units of Humalog, and an hour later it's still not gone down much. It is very frustrating as I, like yourself, I don't want to set myself up for a big crash in the night. It also seems more unpredictable in the evenings too, have you had this...? 

Just keep testing, injecting if you need to and snacking if you need to too. Rubbish, especially if you are like me and normally are very much on top of things, I know but hopefully things will settle down a bit (or you'll get used to the different doses and reactions from your body.)


----------



## Smit (Oct 17, 2011)

Thanks again everyone. Slightly better tonight. 13.5 before dinner, corrected twice as just wouldn't budge. Corrected two hours before dinner and it stayed the same. So corrected with dinner as well.

1 hour post dinner I was still 13 but 2 hours past I was 6.8 and 2 and a half hours later I was 3.9. So improving slightly. One step at a time.

Dinner was a chicken keiv and 170g of beans. x


----------



## rachelha (Oct 17, 2011)

Hi Smit, I know that 8.4 is not with in the guidelines, but it is not that far off.  I really struggled with the post meal readings when I was pregnant, they were normally around 10 or 11 despite injecting before meals and eating as low GI as possible.  My consultants tried to persuade me not to worry about it (with v little success).  Although hypos wont harm your baby they will leave you feeling awful and make your levels more unpredictable for a while after, so avoiding them is important too.

It is so difficult.  Hope everything is ok overnight


----------



## MrsCLH (Oct 25, 2011)

Smit said:


> Thanks Mrsclh, do u mind if I asked what you snacked on? I'm so worried im letting things go too high. Feel as if I'm taking shed loads of insulin and I'm only ten weeks. The consulyant says my insulin requirements should be dropping early pregnancy but they are just going up and up and away. X



Hi Smit, sorry its taken so long to reply - don't get 5 minutes with a 5 week old! How are your bloods now?

I snacked on plain biscuits, like malted milk or rich tea. And sometimes fruit. But would quite often have half a banana or half an apple or one biscuit, give it an hour, test again and maybe eat the other half or another biscuit. Like I said, I was testing like mad!!

The other tip to stop morning highs if you hypo in the night, is to set an alarm for one hour after you hypo and then test again to see if you need maybe one unit to stop from going too high, I did that a lot.

Hope your scan goes well.

Mrs H


----------

